# My new Halfmoon King Betta



## Nodmas113 (Jun 6, 2011)

I spent at least an hour looking at all the different types of Bettas at the Petco in town and ended up choosing this big fella! he comes out for me to look at but is very camera shy! I had to actually hide my camera and when he came out snap a few quick pics... I have yet decided on what to name him. This may take a while.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

He is so cute! I'm sure he will come around..:] and I know how you feel when it comes to the name giving. I still havent given names to 3 of my newest Bettas....tehe.


----------



## Nodmas113 (Jun 6, 2011)

I think I just decided on the name... Wrath... since he is a Halfmoon King Betta I went with the Kings name from the black dagger brotherhood series  I am happy that it didn't take me weeks to think of it.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Love it!!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

He is very pretty! Also he might just be camera shy for a few days because he is just trying to get used to his new home.


----------



## Nodmas113 (Jun 6, 2011)

I just can't get over how big he is.... And when I came home he was all puffed up and frisky. I can't wait to post better photos of him.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

That's a king for ya!  Kings like more space and a (little) bit more food than average sized bettas.

Cutie, moar pics when he's settled!


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

You sure he is a Half Moon. He looks like a King Betta but I could be wrong. I have a Half Moon Plakat and looks nothing like that.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

TonyK said:


> You sure he is a Half Moon. He looks like a King Betta but I could be wrong. I have a Half Moon Plakat and looks nothing like that.



He looks like a half moon king to me, here's a pic of mine not flared up(he's also my avatar) for comparison. I've noticed the half moon kings have a bigger caudal fin then the normal king betta.










@Nodmas113

Your halfmoon king is really pretty, I can't wait to see more photo's of him


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I have been researching quite a bit on the King Betta and, haven't seen any info on the Half Moon King. The Kings are very pretty fish and I can see myself having quite a few of them.





copperarabian said:


> He looks like a half moon king to me, here's a pic of mine not flared up(he's also my avatar) for comparison. I've noticed the half moon kings have a bigger caudal fin then the normal king betta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nodmas113 (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah I was looking at him and the other kings that they had there. The lady that was getting the other betta that I wanted (he was a bronz/gold color halfmoon and totally beautiful) said i was crazy spending that much money on a fish... and he was at least twice as big as the regular king bettas that they had. I feel so bad going in and buying a fish caus i want them ALL!!! I am looking to upgrade him to a 5 gal tank. I just don't know what kind i want.. I didn't realize he was that big until he was in the 1.5 gal tank that i have. Now i wake up in the am and feel bad for him. He was eye ballin me this am and i decided its time to covertly save money for a new tank for him and prey that my husband doesnt notice the larger tank on my night stand! lol And if i do upgrade i have a feeling that i am going to crack and buy a female for the smaller tank! GAH BETTAS ARE ADDICTING!


----------



## Nodmas113 (Jun 6, 2011)

Okay now you can really see his true colors. He was a lot more active today.. But i really do want a larger tank for him.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

he looks awesome! I love his coloration, it kinda reminds me of what a mermaid would look like..... lol XD


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I love his caudal! His caudal is so perfect!


----------



## alfafish (Jun 9, 2011)

A photo of my current avatar, my Halfmoon King Betta. Got more in my album.

Length: 2.3" (w/o fins)
Height: 1.3" (w/o fins)
Mouth width: 0.9cm

My other King is similar

Length: 2"
Height: 1"
Mouth width: 1.1cm


----------



## Nodmas113 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks bettalover he was quite a find! I plated photos of his new tank setup in the tank pics thread in the home and accessories thing. 

And alfafish your kings are pretty. How did I get he mouth measurements?


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

He is very handsome. Congrats on your new addition


----------



## alfafish (Jun 9, 2011)

Nodmas113 said:


> Thanks bettalover he was quite a find! I plated photos of his new tank setup in the tank pics thread in the home and accessories thing.
> 
> And alfafish your kings are pretty. How did I get he mouth measurements?


Carefully. o.o

If that question wasn't rhetorical; one could use, say... Finquel--to make it a lot easier on both sides.

edit - I guess each person would take different measurements in accord... i went from shortest distance between the two points at each end of the mouth. You just made me consider taking into account the total expanse of the mouth considering some fish may have long bottom jaws. Sabong has a longer mouth due to being taller but Matchbox has a wider bite.


----------



## AngelaSoup (Jun 10, 2011)

arthur!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Nodmas113 said:


> Thanks bettalover he was quite a find! I plated photos of his new tank setup in the tank pics thread in the home and accessories thing.
> 
> And alfafish your kings are pretty. How did I get he mouth measurements?


Your welcome. I agree that he is quite a find. And a rare one at that. Good Luck with him.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh, he's so pretty! My king is in my avatar too. I tried to measure him. The best I can do is to say he's about the size of a tube of chapstick from lips to tail. Maybe a wee bit bigger. 

These are all gorgeous. I love their colors. Kings are great.


----------



## Nodmas113 (Jun 6, 2011)

I just caved and bought a female for my now empty tank. Fortunately my husband loved what I did with the tank and where it's at . She was a Wally World rescue! Will post pics later.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Nodmas113 said:


> I just caved and bought a female for my now empty tank. Fortunately my husband loved what I did with the tank and where it's at . She was a Wally World rescue! Will post pics later.


Yay cant wait!!


----------



## Nodmas113 (Jun 6, 2011)

Here she is! she is just so pretty. After letting her settle in the tank for the night her colors in the morning were prettier than when she was at wal-mart. She is more of a maronishpurple? depending on how you look at her and how the light hits her. Now i have to think of a name.. that's always the hardest part.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh my goodness! She looks beautiful! And that tank compliments her so well! 

Is she a VT?


----------



## Nodmas113 (Jun 6, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Oh my goodness! She looks beautiful! And that tank compliments her so well!
> 
> Is she a VT?


I have no clue! If anyone can identify her pleas let me know. All it said on her container was Female. Walmart sucks!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Nodmas113 said:


> I have no clue! If anyone can identify her pleas let me know. All it said on her container was Female. Walmart sucks!


YES they do lol! If you can get a picture of her entire body and her maybe even flaring we can tell for sure. Also if she was in walmart she could be a plakat or a VT.

But just get a picture of her not folding any of her fins ok.

From the first picture she looks like a plakat because of her anal fin being so long and in the last pic she looks like a VT because of how her caudal stretches.


----------

